# DOT4 port missing



## ofthatilk (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently bought a HP Color LaserJet 4650dn, which I am trying to connect to my Sony Vaio Laptop (running Vista 32) via a USB port. When I do, a USB printer is NOT detected, but the system adds a IEEE 1284.4 device named "HP Color LaserJet 4650 (DOT4USB)" (as seen in the Device Manager).

I have tried to add the printer manually but no DOT4 port exists on my system. I have tried to select other ports, e.g. USB or LPT, but cannot print with any of those ports selected.

Any help shall be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

After it added IEEE 1284.4 device and completed, you needed to reboot pc
before you can start using the printer.


----------

